# My FAFI Haul...I'm so in love!!!



## eenermcc (Feb 13, 2008)

Uncle Sam was good to me this year, so I decided to splurge on myself just a bit.  I'm so happy with this collection, I got practically everything available at my counter, except for 5 items.

Here's what I got:

Sassed Up and Verve-Acious irridescent powders
Hipness and Fashion Frenzy powder blushes
Fafi Eyes Quads 1 & 2
Paint Pots in Rollickin, Cash Flow, Girl Friendly, Perky, Layin Low, & Nice Vice
Lipsticks in Strawbaby, Not so Innocent, High Top & Utterly Frivolous
Lipglasses in Cult Fave, Sugar Trance & Squeeze It
Mini Clearly Fafi Bag

TOTAL:  $361 (Gotta love no sales tax in Oregon!!!)
Did you guys notice the lipglass and lipstick boxes make a whole picture when lined up?  Super cute!!!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 13, 2008)

OMGGG that all looks so gorgeous on display like that!


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 13, 2008)

serious goodies ;P


----------



## elongreach (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, lots of good stuff there.


----------



## Odette (Feb 13, 2008)

Great haul. Enjoy.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 13, 2008)

Great Stuff!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## glamgirl (Feb 13, 2008)

Goooo Fafi!!


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 13, 2008)

oooooh! Pretty. Enjoy.. jealous here!!


----------



## SugarDaisy (Feb 13, 2008)

So colorful! Enjoy your haul!


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Feb 13, 2008)

Great haul. I can't wait to get my stuff.


----------



## nunu (Feb 13, 2008)

great haul!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 13, 2008)

super haul!! Have fun


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Feb 13, 2008)

So jealous!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow- Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh my!!! What a great haul!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 14, 2008)

You bought nearly all of the collection!!!  OMG!  Can I be your best friend?  LOL  I am so envious that yoru don't have sales tax.  Grr....  Heehee  Anywho, enjoy your gorgeous, gorgeous new presents to yourself!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 14, 2008)

Awesome haul...I'm quite jealous!


----------



## sass000 (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, that's what I call a haul!! Enjoy!


----------



## Ethel (Feb 14, 2008)

does Nice Vice look that bright in person?


----------



## eenermcc (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_does Nice Vice look that bright in person?_

 
It's not too bright.  I love it!  It's a really nice purple pearly color.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 14, 2008)

Woooooooow! What a haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm soooo jealous.


----------



## Julzie (Feb 14, 2008)

Woah, that is a fantastic haul!


----------



## Jot (Feb 14, 2008)

wow! now that is a haul xx


----------



## LaurelLiz (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful, and thank you for posting such a good picture too-the lighting really helps me see some of the colors better!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 14, 2008)

great haul 
(only 21 days to go !)


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 14, 2008)

lovely haul!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, this is amazing!


----------



## User40 (Feb 14, 2008)

Gorgeous haul, enjoy! How do you like Not So Innocent? I've ordered it and am afraid it might be too pale on.


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 14, 2008)

Ohhhh great haul!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 14, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## divinedime (Feb 14, 2008)

Man oh man thats a good haul!  My sale tax was over $14 fan freakin dollars for like 235 worth of stuff.  That's a whole eye shadow


----------



## juxt123 (Feb 14, 2008)

wow i went to the event and bought nothing from this collection cause nothing really worked for me but i must of not got a good look because it looks so great the way you displayed it..it looks like a rainbow


----------



## Joslyn (Feb 14, 2008)

*drool*


----------



## eenermcc (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marmaladecat* 

 
_Gorgeous haul, enjoy! How do you like Not So Innocent? I've ordered it and am afraid it might be too pale on._

 
I love Not So Innocent with Sugar Trance or Cult Fave over it.  I went back today and added Fun-n-Sexy l/s and Totally It l/g and love both of those as well.  They look very bright, but go on very sheer and beautiful.


----------



## mmitsjojo (Feb 15, 2008)

oh wow, nice hual ! enjoy


----------



## CrystallineDoll (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow..I want it xD Great haul!

And the boxes are so cute! I had no idea they did that


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 15, 2008)

Fantastic haul


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 15, 2008)

Fashion Frenzy almost looks flourescent in that photo!! I love your haul!!!!! My haul was almost like yours, but instead of paint pots I got the dolls and both cosmetic bags.


----------

